# Hole in outer skin - How can I repair it?



## lr147 (Jan 27, 2008)

I was about to clean my van when I spotted a small hole about 3.4mm diameter in the outer skin on the luton. I have no idea how long its been there. Can you recommend how to repair this and any other checks I should do. I have a damp meter and it isn't reporting anything too high yet :? I have attached a picture of the problem.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Others will be more help on a permanent repair but I would put duck tape or something similar over it fairly quickly to make sure that your damp readings don't go any higher.

Hope you find a simple/cheap way of sorting the problem long term.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Curious as to the little (BLOB) to the left of the hole in the picture. :roll: 

steve


----------



## lr147 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll have a look at the blob and report back. Also for the record I should have said it is about 3-4mm in diameter not 3.4,, 
Thanks for the comments so far.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

3-4mm is tiny.Certainly looks bigger from photo.

Re the blob.I just thought that maybe something was stuck over an exsisting hole without you being aware of it,and now it has come adrift. 8O 
Have you had the van from new??

Just my suspicious mind at work :lol: 

steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The jagged edges of the hole look a bit strange.

I presume it's an aluminium skin, and the little blob could be what's left of a double blemish.










Could it be corrosion of the aluminium from inside???

Only a guess of course, but worth checking.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have used JB Kwikweld in the past.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Fill it smooth, then buy a small plastic
aire vent, glue it on,all camper shops sell them.
no one will know its not part of the van.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*small hole*

Hi,you could try the aluminium tape that is used to seal the glass to frame on greenhouses,used it on a previous MH and it lasts for YEARS,it is self adhesive.curlyboy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If there is a wooden batten behind the hole it could well be corrosion.
I had similar on a caravan, where these small holes appeared right along the front above the forward window. The 'van was twenty years old, by the way.
I roughly filled it with body filler, then disguised it all with a 'go-faster' stripe from Halfords. It lasted the last couple of years I had the caravan.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

When a shopper at Tesco dented my camper, I stuck an orange reflector over the dent.


----------



## lr147 (Jan 27, 2008)

Unfortunately it looks like Zebabdee is right. I covered the hole tonight and had a very close look. 

It looks like it is over a wooden support. I got my damp detector and had a very good poke first prod was OK second wasn't I don't think in the past I have pressed hard enough to get through the lining it went off the scale  Testing around the luton it looks like the damp goes along the whole front and in to the passenger side it seems to be OK drivers side and backwards. 

I assume this is going to be a job involving pulling out the lining and seeing what needs replacing. The van is 15 years old but I 've only had it for the last 3-4 months.  I sit likely i will be able to repair this myself or will it be a specialist job. 

Apart from reading everything I can find on here where can I get more info on what to do id I can DIY it or any recommendations of a pro if it needs that.

Thanks for your help.

p.s. I haven't cryed yet my gut instict didn't like the luton now i know why. Once again things are never as cheap as they first look.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

lr147, not knowing where you live this may be of some use too you.

My son had a very bad damp problem with his m/h involving the replacement of all the inner panels on the full o.s and rear. He had estimates as high as £2000 for the repair but eventually had it done at a place in Stalybridge. Tameside. nr. Hyde in Cheshire.

They did a superb job with a 2yr. warranty and for £600 and i would certainly recommend them.

If you want details p.m. me for more info.

Bob


----------



## 116896 (Sep 23, 2008)

*HOLE IN PANEL*

HI ALL

THIS PROBlEM IS PANEL ROT, ITS VERY COMMON, ITS NOT THAT EXPENSIVE TO TREAT BUT IT WILL COME BACK LATER ON IN LIFE. MY DETAILS ARE ON MY WEBSITE. CALL ME IF YOU SOME HELP WITH IT.

MANY THANKS
WAYNE @ Direct Leisure Repairs


----------

